# Need Office Professional 2007 Trial link



## 02befree (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a valid license for Office 2007 Pro and need to install the trial version and then activate it. I did it a month ago, now all links go to 2010 version. 
Please help - doesn anyone have a link to Microsoft Office 2007 Professional Trial version ??


----------



## 02befree (Dec 19, 2008)

Found it --
http://download.cnet.com/Microsoft-Office-Professional-2007/3000-18483_4-10704817.html?tag=mncol


----------



## 02befree (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, Microsoft has eliminated virtually every link to Office 2007 so the link above at Download.com takes you to Office 2010, which is the case with virtually every link that says it will take you to 2007.
Here's a great list of links to Office 2007 products:
http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/...icrosoft-office-2007-suites-and-applications/
And here's a link to Microsoft Office 2007 Professional Plus:
http://msft-dnl.digitalrivercontent.net/msoffice/pub/X12-30196/X12-30196.exe 
If you have a valid key, it should work with this.


----------

